# Well, it's time!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My GP Maggie is just 2 1/2 and we are ready to breed her.
We picked out the male last year, and the call has been made to warn them the day is coming soon.
She suffers from PMS, believe it or not, and gets rather, shall we say cranky right before her heat cycle.
She attacked her brother last night, so we are now on watch. I'm thinking another week or two, at most.:sing:
I already have 4 people wanting pups, so have made those calls this morning to let them know it's coming.
This weekend, dh will be putting up another 2 sheep shelters, and a third smaller building next to them for Maggie and her pups. 
So Excited!!!
The soon to be "Little Mother", ignore her goofy brother in the background, lol!


----------

